# My Keto Diet



## kingsley (Jun 12, 2009)

Well i've eventually started on a Keto diet today and i must say i really want some carbs bad!

Im just going to play with it for the first week see which food i take a liken too

Todays food log

8am 2 mile walk to work

9am 65g Chicken Fridge Raiders, 50g chicken breast

12am 150g Chicken Breast, 10 Walnut Halves

3pm tinned Mackerel in Spicy Tomato Sauce 130g, 3 Walnut Halves

5pm 2 Mile Walk

6pm Chicken Skewer 100g, 1 Babybell

9pm 100g Salmon Fillet, 1 Babybell

I need to pick up some N Peanut Butter and some Flaxseed Oil this week

5% Carbs, 55% Protein, 40% Fats i think today will work out as. food log is at work as of 3pm's meal it was

76g Protein, 55g Fat, 17g Carbs

Is the 2 mile walk which does have quite a few hills (35 mins) *fine as the cardio?* I do the exact same walk home too. Then maybe after 4 weeks introduce 30 mins on the Cross Trainer

Im not taking any supplements at the moment other than Kelp. I will be looking to get some Clen in a few weeks once i've been paid as i thought be bets to do a few weeks clean then introduce clen after fat loss has began to slow

*Is there any other supplements i should think about taking? *

*How many carbs can i have each day?* 9st5lbs lean weight

Im 5'4" and 10st6lbs at the moment and looking to drop about 10lbs of Fat before i start lifting again

I used to be 11st8lbs about 18 month ago but ive tried various diets and i've pretty much lost a stone of muscle. Most diets i lost fat but i lost more muscle percentage wise

*Any advice?* on todays diet and anything i should think about either introducing or removing all together?

Babybells are mainly Saturated fats should i take them out?


----------



## ste247 (Mar 18, 2008)

kingsley said:


> Well i've eventually started on a Keto diet today and i must say i really want some carbs bad!
> 
> Im just going to play with it for the first week see which food i take a liken too
> 
> ...


id take a fibre supp m8 i think its a must on keto, id alos swap the mackrell or salmon for some lean beef steak, and also add some olive oil your body will use that as a good source of energy.....its what they call a fast fat so you wont store it as long as other fats


----------



## kingsley (Jun 12, 2009)

ste247 said:


> id take a fibre supp m8 i think its a must on keto, id alos swap the mackrell or salmon for some lean beef steak, and also add some olive oil your body will use that as a good source of energy.....its what they call a fast fat so you wont store it as long as other fats


why should i drop the mackerel? wish id of known this earlier just bought 16 tins of it.

Is there a reason behind not eating any fish?


----------



## ste247 (Mar 18, 2008)

kingsley said:


> why should i drop the mackerel? wish id of known this earlier just bought 16 tins of it.
> 
> Is there a reason behind not eating any fish?


eat the fish if you want i just think steak is a better source of protien, if you have steak and green veg with 1 tbs of olive oil then thats 1 meal with a good serving of protien and fat.also if you only want to lose 10lbs of fat i wouldnt bother with clen the diet alone should be good enough with the 60 mins of cardio your doing daily.


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Mackerel should be fine - full of all the good fats, but red meat is good too - beware the fridge raiders, they have a fair few carbs in them (would be better off using your carb allowance for veg) - if you have to buy snacky food and aren't restricting fat, Peperami have less carbs


----------



## kingsley (Jun 12, 2009)

love pepporammi defo getting some of them for snacks

im starting to get a little sick already of the tirdness feeling i thought i was going to pass out this morning walking to work! i feel a bit better tonight and my urine is minging even though im drinking loads of water! is this a sign of ketosis?

also what percentage of fat to protein should i be eating

at the moment its about 60% protein 30% fat 10% carbs

Also on the carb up days what should i be eating is it just anything goes just dont eat too much?>


----------



## kingsley (Jun 12, 2009)

anyone?

is 55-60% Protein 30-35% Fat and 10-15% Carbs a correct balance

I've been carb free since Sunday night about 6pm and im going to do my first test tomorrow morning using ketostix

on the carb up days how many carbs should i aim for and what types of food can and cant i eat? or is it anything goes just dont go too far


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

kingsley said:


> anyone?
> 
> is 55-60% Protein 30-35% Fat and 10-15% Carbs a correct balance
> 
> ...


No no no no. My keto which got me in the shape in my avvi was approx 63% fat, 35 protein and 2% carbs.

High protein won't work, as your body will just convert it to glucose through gluconeogenesis. You need just enough protein for repair and growth, and the remainder is fat with a few unavoidable carbs. Protein approx 1g per lb of lean body mass, the rest fat!


----------



## kingsley (Jun 12, 2009)

B|GJOE said:


> No no no no. My keto which got me in the shape in my avvi was approx 63% fat, 35 protein and 2% carbs.
> 
> High protein won't work, as your body will just convert it to glucose through gluconeogenesis. You need just enough protein for repair and growth, and the remainder is fat with a few unavoidable carbs. Protein approx 1g per lb of lean body mass, the rest fat!


Any chance you could give me a few ideas for meals? my current meal planner is at the top what sort fats should i be intaking? Does it matter if there saturated fats from cheese?


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

I don't eat nuts - too high in carbs, but I do eat cheese - have to be careful which as some are higher in carbs than others but most hard cheeses are fine - no diet crap, no cottage cheese! I eat cream cheese but check the label - Sainsbury's own organic has half the carbs of Philadelphia! 

I eat all sorts of things, just have to be careful of amounts of some veg....

For example a breakfast would be omelette with some chorizo, mushrooms, maybe a tiny bit of onion, and some cheese.....

Lunch has been chicken or tuna with salad and french dressing or mayo

Prawns in butter sauce is nice :thumb:

Steak with a cream sauce and green salad......sugar free jelly mixed with protein powder......from the takeaway I had shredded lamb (bit like the duck) but without the pancakes and sauce (well, maybe a drop - oops!), and if I go to Nando's I'll have half a chicken, the salad and halloumi cheese, with olives as a starter...can have smoked mackerel with cucumber, white fish with cauliflower, broccoli and cheese sauce (made with cream cheese)....is all good


----------



## kingsley (Jun 12, 2009)

Well the diets going pretty well doesnt really bother me as **** not being able to have any carbs! just hard saying no when someones offering you a cake or a biscuit at work!!

Been walking for 2 miles 3 times a week in the morining and then another 2 mile going home (up and down hill)

I haven't been and done any weight training last week but i did have a carb up day on saturday

10" Pizza, 2 x McCoys Crisps, 4 bottles of beer

I know this probably slowed down my weight loss but i only had carbs from 2pm > 7pm

figured my carb up shouldnt be too big as i havent done any weight training. I'm gradually getting a better idea on what i should and shouldnt be eating and starting to eliminate food. I've been taking photos ever few days and ill post some every week or so to see if ive made any progress.

Currently 9st11lbs i was 10st6lbs 7 days ago but that was after a heavy all day drinking session / takeaways

i have a few questions though

*Tinned mackerel with spicy tomato sauce has 4.5g Carbs per tin. Is this a complete no no as i really like them and they're very convenient for work*

*Does it matter what i eat on my carb up day? Few bottles and a pizza / takeaway ok?*


----------



## kingsley (Jun 12, 2009)

Diets going well now no longer feel tired without carbs

Few problems though

I'm not ****ing at all been taking husk and duclex and tried senacot but i just can't ****

How often are people going a week? Mines down to once a week


----------



## kingsley (Jun 12, 2009)

Thanks for all the replies!

How often are people going to the toilet on CKD diet? i introduced Husk but then stopped taking it after 4 days without going to the toilet

Had bodyfat test at my gym today ive lost 2.5kg in 15 days

1kg fat 1kg muscle then 0.5kg is missing somewhere...maybe water or something i was thirtsy

ive been doing 2 mile walk into work 3 times a week and also walking back the same amount of times

weight 3 times a week doing a full body workout by fridays gym session

looking to introduce maybe 30 mins on cross trainer as of next week and maybe some Clenbuterol too any suggestions or advice?

Ive been drinking flax seed oil, olive oil, eating cheese and having 2-3 fried eggs and 2-3 slices of bacon cooked in veg oil for tea is this ok? not every night just a few days day

Also when i do a keto stick on a friday morning its at the top of the scale is this what i should be aiming for?


----------



## boozer (Aug 23, 2009)

B|GJOE said:


> No no no no. My keto which got me in the shape in my avvi was approx 63% fat, 35 protein and 2% carbs.
> 
> High protein won't work, as your body will just convert it to glucose through gluconeogenesis. You need just enough protein for repair and growth, and the remainder is fat with a few unavoidable carbs. Protein approx 1g per lb of lean body mass, the rest fat!


were you havein a typo error day here. think about.


----------



## kingsley (Jun 12, 2009)

Thanks for all the replies!

How often are people going to the toilet on CKD diet? i introduced Husk but then stopped taking it after 4 days without going to the toilet

Had bodyfat test at my gym today ive lost 2.5kg in 15 days

1kg fat 1kg muscle then 0.5kg is missing somewhere...maybe water or something i was thirtsy

ive been doing 2 mile walk into work 3 times a week and also walking back the same amount of times

weight 3 times a week doing a full body workout by fridays gym session

looking to introduce maybe 30 mins on cross trainer as of next week and maybe some Clenbuterol too any suggestions or advice?

Ive been drinking flax seed oil, olive oil, eating cheese and having 2-3 fried eggs and 2-3 slices of bacon cooked in veg oil for tea is this ok? not every night just a few days day

Also when i do a keto stick on a friday morning its at the top of the scale is this what i should be aiming for?


----------



## dudz (Oct 27, 2008)

B|GJOE said:


> No no no no. My keto which got me in the shape in my avvi was approx 63% fat, 35 protein and 2% carbs.
> 
> High protein won't work, as your body will just convert it to glucose through gluconeogenesis. You need just enough protein for repair and growth, and the remainder is fat with a few unavoidable carbs. Protein approx 1g per lb of lean body mass, the rest fat!


I never knew having too much protein would mean that it gets converted to glucose, cheers for that. Do you have a rule of thumb as to how much fat per lb of body weight you should be getting?

Thanks +Reps


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

Work out your bmr, then reduce by 500kcals per day, for a deficit, so eat the required protein 1g per lb of lean body mass, then multiply this by 4 to get your protein calories. Take this figure from your total target (bmr - 500) then divide the answer by 9 to give you your fat grams.


----------



## dudz (Oct 27, 2008)

B|GJOE said:


> Work out your bmr, then reduce by 500kcals per day, for a deficit, so eat the required protein 1g per lb of lean body mass, then multiply this by 4 to get your protein calories. Take this figure from your total target (bmr - 500) then divide the answer by 9 to give you your fat grams.


Cheers mate, i've had a crack at it, does this look right to you? My maths is a little crap, lol...

*BMR at rest* = 1946.06

*Using Harris Benedict Equation (BMR x 1.725)* = 3356.9535

*Target BMR (-500 deficit)* = 2856.9535

*Cals from Protien (182g)* = 728

*Target BMR - Cals from Protien / 9* = 236.55

__________________________________________________

So my daily intake of fats/protien should be this: -

Protien = 182g

Fats = 237g

Carbs < 30g

That sound about right?


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

dudz said:


> Cheers mate, i've had a crack at it, does this look right to you? My maths is a little crap, lol...
> 
> *BMR at rest* = 1946.06
> 
> ...


Yep, you got it. My advise would also suggest that you reduce your total daily calories by 100 every week, but don't go below 2000. So in 8 weeks time you would be at, and stay at 2000kcals until goal is reached. Drop cals from fat.


----------



## kingsley (Jun 12, 2009)

how often are people going to the toilet on a CKD? is once a week normal? usually im everyday


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

kingsley said:


> how often are people going to the toilet on a CKD? is once a week normal? usually im everyday


I managed once a day on Keto, but it was harder to get out than normal poo. LOL.

The carb up usually softens it up.

phew! what a subject!


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

Once a day now, was twice a day (with IBS) before. Keto has helped immensely.


----------



## Lou (Jul 27, 2008)

kingsley said:


> Diets going well now no longer feel tired without carbs
> 
> Few problems though
> 
> ...


I have had some agro like this on my keto diet - I have since added wheat bran and oat bran to my diet and everything now works just fine and you stay in ketosis - you MUST add green fibrous veg also - veg has very little carbs not enough to stop ketosis and your body burns more calories trying to digest the veg than the veg actually has in total caloric value.


----------



## kingsley (Jun 12, 2009)

Thanks for the advice. ive stopped for a week as the bank holiday has thrown me off a little bit

The lack of bowel movements began to really affect me i need to introduce more veg i think as i wasnt having any....i love brocolli so im guessing thats going to go with with any fish i have and only other veg i have is green beans in freezer so ill add those

Does everyone pee on a ketstick every morning on just a few times during the week it takes me til tuesday morning to get a mild purple colour and then friday morning its top f the scale

Is this about right?

My gym has a fancy machine which measures varies points about the body using electrodes (i think)

gives mineral content, visceral fat, body fat. SMM, BF%, water retention and also mass on each part of the body..LL RL RA LA TORSO

it says *my BMR* exc fat is about 1400kcals a day

now at the moment ive stopped counting calories as i will struggle to hit my BMR eating protein and cheese im probably about 1200kcals a day

my percentages are now 60% fat 35% protein and no more than 30gs carbs a day

ive done little to no cardio in the first 3 weeks of this diet and lost about 3.5kg in weight but according to the resutls from machine

1.5kg is muscle and 1.5kg is fat

*is this normal to lose 50/50 fat/muscle or do yuo think i might need to eat more food*

*DIET*

Breakfast 2 x Fridge Raiders and mouthful of flaxseed or

1 fridge raiders and 3" squared block of cheese and flax seed

next meal cheese with large table spoon of peanut butter

mussels and mouthful of flaxseed

Cooked meet from freezer either fish or chicken or

2/3 slices of bacon and 2 eggs...alwasy 5 in total cooked in veg oil

last meal either some cheese / chicken bits / 2 spponfuls of beanut buuter before bed

i just vary what i eat / fancy but always stick to the 60/35/5 rule

*suppplements*

multi vit with iron

Kelp

physliian husk

hoodia (forgot full name hunger sup-present)

is that diet fine

weights 3 times a week with full body workout achieved by friday

walk 2 miles at least 3 times a week in the morning with 45 mins on cross trainer on saturday moring and then carb up after 1pm saturday til sunday once im awake

*Any advice?* looking to introduce some clen once i can get a hold of some (is this available to purchase online legally in the uk?)


----------



## kingsley (Jun 12, 2009)

Just thought i'd update this thread havent been on in a while

Had my bodyfat test yesterday and its good news

I've lost almost 5kg of fat in 7 weeks!! body fats the lowest its been in 7 years 

Having a week of CKD though as i think i need a rest. I have eczema and its really flared up in last month never been this bad in years normally dont have any issues....wonder if maybe the diet has been a major factor in this?

Im looking to do another 4 weeks in october and im going to introduce Clenbuterol....is this safe on CKD?


----------



## kingsley (Jun 12, 2009)

*
Im looking to do another 4 weeks in october and im going to introduce Clenbuterol....is this safe on CKD? *


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

Lou said:


> I have had some agro like this on my keto diet - I have since added wheat bran and oat bran to my diet and everything now works just fine and you stay in ketosis - you MUST add green fibrous veg also - veg has very little carbs not enough to stop ketosis and your body burns more calories trying to digest the veg than the veg actually has in total caloric value.


I am not a fan of bran fibre. The way fibre works is that because it so course it actually scratches the lining of the intenstinal tract and the body secretes a mucous from the injury. IMO it can't be a good thing to keep injuring your insides. The guy that did the research into the benefits of fibre was actually funded by Dr Kellog who obviously had a vested interest in the outcome of the research as he had moutains and mountains of bran fibre just going to waste as by product of the milling process. The irony of it all, is that the guy that told the world that fibre is good died of bowel cancer, the very thing that all this fibre was supposed to prevent.

QUESTION EVERYTHING, that's my motto. Search for the truth, as 90% of what is written, or told is complete crap!


----------

